# How can the Earth be flat if every other planet is round?



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Why would anyone lie about Earth being round? Because you think they don't want you to fall from it into a higher and better dimension and find "the truth" about it all or sth?


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

NotTheBus said:


> Why would anyone lie about Earth being round? Because you think they don't want you to fall from it into a higher and better dimension and find "the truth" about it all or sth?


An ant sitting on a basketball thinks it's flat. It's a matter of perspective. Planets are round because of gravity pulling from every direction towards the center.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There are no other planets, only holes in the colander that covers our sky. At night, the light of heaven shines through the holes. The apparent movement of the stars and planets is just His noodly appendage rearranging the holes.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Gravity is what they need to explain with the flat Earth theory. They cant explain it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

sad1231234 said:


> Gravity is what they need to explain with the flat Earth theory. They cant explain it.


Sure they can. The infinite series of mega-turtles which Earth rests on the back of are much more massive than the Earth itself, thus we're pulled downward toward the turtles.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Paul said:


> There are no other planets, only holes in the colander that covers our sky. At night, the light of heaven shines through the holes. The apparent movement of the stars and planets is just His noodly appendage rearranging the holes.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Paul said:


> Sure they can. The infinite series of mega-turtles which Earth rests on the back of are much more massive than the Earth itself, thus we're pulled downward toward the turtles.


We have come a long way lol


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Paul said:


> There are no other planets, only holes in the colander that covers our sky. At night, the light of heaven shines through the holes. The apparent movement of the stars and planets is just His noodly appendage rearranging the holes.


we can clearly see the planets with a telescope


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Paul said:


> There are no other planets, only holes in the colander that covers our sky. At night, the light of heaven shines through the holes. The apparent movement of the stars and planets is just His noodly appendage rearranging the holes.


are you trolling? haha


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Telescopes only give you a 2 dimensional image. You don't see a spherical object, just a circle. The coloring you see on these circles is only tricks of the light as it reflects off different varieties of noodles behind the colander.

Use some common sense: if there were really these giant planets out there buzzing around, they'd have crashed into each other and us by now -- or gone flying off into the supposed void. The "scientific" notion that they could all somehow end up with such exactly balanced forces that they neither fall into the sun nor fly away from it nor toward or away from each other is absurd, it's like a one in a trillion chance.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Paul said:


> Telescopes only give you a 2 dimensional image. You don't see a spherical object, just a circle. The coloring you see on these circles is only tricks of the light as it reflects off different varieties of noodles behind the colander.
> 
> Use some common sense: if there were really these giant planets out there buzzing around, they'd have crashed into each other and us by now -- or gone flying off into the supposed void. The "scientific" notion that they could all somehow end up with such exactly balanced forces that they neither fall into the sun nor fly away from it nor toward or away from each other is absurd, it's like a one in a trillion chance.


that's been all mathematically proved. well not just mathematically lol 
what about the satellite???

and would you answer me why would anyone lie about the earth being round? 
some scientists worked hard for this and it's kind of funny that someone would think that the earth is flat and that we are the only planet... that's plain math and physics

the earth is going up and that's how there's no gravity? i'll believe it when someone proves it, but no one will because it's been proven otherwise already.

this is some tila tequila stuff you say.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There are no satellites. People lie about the earth being round because it gives them power to control you. It keeps you from thinking to investigate beyond the ice that surrounds the Earth to find the wall and NASA's quantum computer mind control installations (ask emotionlessthug for details) and possibly a way through the wall to heaven.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

Paul said:


> There are no satellites. People lie about the earth being round because it gives them power to control you. It keeps you from thinking to investigate beyond the ice that surrounds the Earth to find the wall and NASA's quantum computer mind control installations (ask emotionlessthug for details) and possibly a way through the wall to heaven.


"Television

Satellites send television signals directly to homes, but they also are the backbone of cable and network TV. These satellites send signals from a central station that generates programming to smaller stations that send the signals locally via cables or the airwaves. "At the scene" news broadcasts, whether live reporting on a vote at the Capitol or from the scene of a traffic accident, are sent from the field to the studio via satellite, too.

Telephones

Satellites provide in-flight phone communications on airplanes, and are often the main conduit of voice communication for rural areas and areas where phone lines are damaged after a disaster. Satellites also provide the primary timing source for cell phones and pagers. In 1998, a satellite failure demonstrated this dependence; it temporarily silenced 80 percent of the pagers in the United States, National Public Radio was not able to distribute its broadcasts to affiliates and broadcasted only via its website, and on the CBS Evening News, the image of Dan Rather froze while the audio continued. etc." ??

so by telling me that the earth is flat i am being controled? that has nothing to do with it. thats not even the part of mind control. 
so mind control installations are behind that ice and behind that ice is heaven? and what would happen if we go behind that ice? youre saying we would enter heaven, which is ridiculous. heaven cant be a space dimenson. i mean it would make sense if you used it as a metaphor if we fall from the edge and die then go to heaven. if they didn't have that wall, lets say, then we could automatically go to heaven which would make our lives pointless. prove it mathematically and i might believe it. and that kind of thinking is a little bit primitive, to think that there is only our planet, there is no sun, moon and other planets, stars(white dwarf,red dwarf, brown dwarf etc.), supernova and black holes, other galaxies and so on... it just doesnt make any sense 
i hope that youre trolling, i really do 
real mind control is us paying taxes, raising loans and then getting ****ed when the interest rate gets raised, working hard for a little salary, using fission power instead of unlimited fusion power to get more money, even teachers who are sending students to stupid trips just so they can get money from the tourist boards etc. everything is about money and thats why "they" are manipulating people. stuff you see on mtv, in media in general is "them" trying to create new and dumber youth cultures used for new companies who can get money from those cultures. THAT is real life. 
no heaven or the earth being round or flat can save me from that.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol When the troll becomes the trolled...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think it matters all that much in my day to day life. The fact of the matter is that the earth is flat enough to fall flat on your face. And I've done that. And it hurts like hell. That fact matters a lot more to me than what it looks like from space.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think it matters all that much in my day to day life. The fact of the matter is that the earth is flat enough to fall flat on your face. And I've done that. And it hurts like hell. That fact matters a lot more to me than what it looks like from space.


So you're just claiming you don't give a **** about these things.... in Science and Philosophy.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> So you're just claiming you don't give a **** about these things.... in Science and Philosophy.....


 It's not a claim. It's a fact.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not a claim. It's a fact.


A completely irrelevant fact indeed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> A completely irrelevant fact indeed.


 Not to me.

And "indeed" is a completely useless word in a sentence that means the same thing without it. :lol


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

ai said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol when the troll becomes the trolled...


ahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not to me.


So you're debating with yourself?



> And "indeed" is a completely useless word in a sentence that means the same thing without it. :lol


How is it useless? It's a word, it exists in the dictionary for a reason. I'm honestly not following you...


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

eukz said:


> So you're just claiming you don't give a sh¡t about these things.... in Science and Philosophy.....


I think he's right in thinking this way. I have seen a few philosophers in my life and the last thing I want is to become like them. One of them would give hours long monologues inquiring about the meaning of a bus, meaning of a door and other irrelevant things. That isn't healthy. :grin2:


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

TheLastShy said:


> I think he's right in thinking this way. I have seen a few philosophers in my life and the last thing I want is to become like them. One of them would give hours long monologues inquiring about the meaning of a bus, meaning of a door and other irrelevant things. That isn't healthy. :grin2:


The point of philosophy isn't forcing people to listen to you.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

This was always something I was interested in, understanding how people thought the Earth was flat. Didn't people in the middle ages look up at the sky and see the moon was a round shape? or that the stars looked round? I mean I'm sure they had some sort of circular ball back then to look at, was it really that hard to believe the Earth could be round too?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Excaliber said:


> This was always something I was interested in, understanding how people thought the Earth was flat. Didn't people in the middle ages look up at the sky and see the moon was a round shape? or that the stars looked round? I mean I'm sure they had some sort of circular ball back then to look at, was it really that hard to believe the Earth could be round too?





> Eratosthenes is best known for being the first person back in Antiquity to calculate the circumference of the Earth (and one of the first ones to strongly assume that the Earth was round), which he did by applying a measuring system using stadia, a standard unit of measure during that time period. His calculation was remarkably accurate. He was also the first to calculate the tilt of the Earth's axis (again with remarkable accuracy). Additionally, he may have accurately calculated the distance from the Earth to the Sun and invented the leap day. He created the first map of the world, incorporating parallels and meridians based on the available geographic knowledge of his era.


Sources:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eratosthenes
/watch?v=0JHEqBLG650

Which means that Western scholars started accepting that the Earth was round around the 2nd century BC. IIRC the Middle Ages wasn't an exception. The Catholic Church founded a lot of universities in which scholars accepted these facts without issues. However, as it's obvious, almost the entire population of the world never had the chance to go to a university back then, so the shape of the Earth was never a social debate :grin2:


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think it matters all that much in my day to day life. The fact of the matter is that the earth is flat enough to fall flat on your face. And I've done that. And it hurts like hell. That fact matters a lot more to me than what it looks like from space.


You must live in the midwest or something. If I treated the earth as if it were flat, I'd be constantly falling down hills or driving off cliffs.



eukz said:


> However, as it's obvious, almost the entire population of the world never had the chance to go to a university back then, so the shape of the Earth was never a social debate


What's hard to understand is how anyone who lived on a coastline (and I believe most people did live near the coast) could ever have thought the earth was flat. All you have to do is look.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Paul said:


> What's hard to understand is how anyone who lived on a coastline (and I believe most people did live near the coast) could ever have thought the earth was flat. All you have to do is look.


Like I said, the shape of the Earth just wasn't a social debate. That doesn't mean that literally every peasant stubbornly accepted that the Earth was flat, since (I think) it was all just a matter of belief; "I believe it's flat, you believe it's round, fine, there are worse problems". Scholars however never debated it again:



> The myth of the flat Earth is the modern misconception that the prevailing cosmological view during the Middle Ages in Europe saw the Earth as flat, instead of spherical
> 
> During the early Middle Ages, virtually all scholars maintained the spherical viewpoint first expressed by the Ancient Greeks. From at least the 14th century, belief in a flat Earth among the educated was almost nonexistent, despite fanciful depictions in art... According to Stephen Jay Gould, "there never was a period of 'flat Earth darkness' among scholars. Greek knowledge of sphericity never faded, and all major medieval scholars accepted the Earth's roundness as an established fact of cosmology."...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myth_of_the_flat_Earth



> Historian Jeffrey Burton Russell says the Middle-Ages-flat-Earth error flourished most between 1870 and 1920, and had to do with the ideological setting created by struggles over biological evolution.


So it seems that the Middle-Ages-flat-Earth myth was a thing made by secular groups in the late 19th century. Sadly ironic.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

If the earth was round, it would roll off the back of the turtle. It must be flat or at least flat on the bottom.










Scientists can't explain why the elephants don't slide off, which is proof that god exists.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Maslow said:


> If the earth was round, it would roll off the back of the turtle. It must be flat or at least flat on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonsense, there is no God; just the almighty gluemaker

his glue is what keeps the elephants in place, as well as preventing our world from sliding off the backs of the elephants as the cosmic turtle performs his annual handbrake-turn around the sun.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Excaliber said:


> This was always something I was interested in, understanding how people thought the Earth was flat. Didn't people in the middle ages look up at the sky and see the moon was a round shape? or that the stars looked round? I mean I'm sure they had some sort of circular ball back then to look at, was it really that hard to believe the Earth could be round too?


Well, maybe they didnt think of the celestial bodies as planets. Although im pretty sure the Romans believed in round planets.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Maslow said:


> If the earth was round, it would roll off the back of the turtle. It must be flat or at least flat on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know we don't agree on much, but at least we can find some common ground in the world turtle. Hopefully I'll see you at the next meeting!


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Question - When a ship on the sea goes out of sight due to the Earth's curvature, how is it possible to zoom onto that ship and bring it back into vision if it's blocked by Earth's curvature?

Shouldn't that be impossible?


----------



## Iberian (Aug 12, 2016)

These people from "Flat Earth Society" are crazy. Why would NASA lie to the world that the earth is "flat"?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Because its really a Frisbee from another dimension where everything is bigger.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did the idea of shapes originated from and how would they be able to get the idea to create mechanical tools to perceive objects and shapes from a far distance or hold recognition of the environment to save it into a unique database to access the gates to recall videos or photos. If it can be accessed to preview that existence from a device, then there needs to be an entrance key for each gate to monitor that scene. The device knows that the environment still exist to access the environment information from an entrance key, but if we knew the entrance key we can tell if it's been tampered with to know the difference using a software application.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Paul said:


> You must live in the midwest or something. If I treated the earth as if it were flat, I'd be constantly falling down hills or driving off cliffs.


 No no. You're not supposed to treat the earth as if it were flat. You're supposed to treat the earth as if you want it to be flat. That's why you make a big flat spot on a bumpy piece of land before you build a horizontal structure on it.

We like flat land because living on a slope with no flat spots ain't fun. We gravitate to flat spots on the round earth because flat spots are more better for human stuff. Believe me. I grew up in a mountainous region and it's no fun when you have to walk up the side of a mountain every day after work or school. It's way better if you have a flat spot between where you are and where you wanna be.

At any rate, I live on flat land and if I fall, I will probably land flat on my face. As I have a few times. Therefore, the earth is flat enough from where I am to where it doesn't really matter what it looks like from space. I can drive a thousand miles in any direction and it doesn't matter what the earth looks like from space. Even if I have to drive up and down hills and mountains. My goal will always be to get to another flat spot.

My bedroom floor is flat. My ceiling is flat. My walls are all flat. My world is flat, for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're supposed to treat the earth as if you want it to be flat. That's why you make a big flat spot on a bumpy piece of land before you build a horizontal structure on it.


You do? My parents' house is on a hill so the bottom end of the house is about 10 feet higher from the ground than the top end. Seems fun to me.

Having an actual slope inside the house just might be even more fun. Nail the furniture so it doesn't all slide to one end, strap yourself into the upper chairs with a seat belt, that kind of adventure.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I grew up in a mountainous region and it's no fun when you have to walk up the side of a mountain every day after work or school.


If you get to scramble and pull yourself over huge boulders it'd be many a kid's/adult's dream. Look at all the flatlanders who spend big money to go gyms to climb fake mountains.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Paul said:


> You do? My parents' house is on a hill so the bottom end of the house is about 10 feet higher from the ground than the top end. Seems fun to me.


 So the house isn't level?



> Having an actual slope inside the house just might be even more fun.


 Believe me. It isn't. Especially if you have aquariums.



> If you get to scramble and pull yourself over huge boulders it'd be many a kid's/adult's dream. Look at all the flatlanders who spend big money to go gyms to climb fake mountains.


 I have a fake mountain in my dining room. It's actually a stepper machine. It cost about $200 in 1996 and I can use it anytime without leaving the flat house.


----------

